

Side project, a YouTube Video Mixer - Zenbach

I've been relentlessly coding for about a year and a half and I decided to take a 4 day break and.. ha! code some more, but this time what I consider leisure coding.
I was tired to switching between windows when using YouTube to cheaply DJ at parties so this week I have put together a YouTube video mixer and playlist creator using the YouTube API and some jQuery magic. May be you find it useful too so here is the link http://ibizaah.com.
And now back to coding.. is only 1:38am! Thanks.
======
aw3c2
Nice idea and well executed. Quite a bit of fun. Maybe integrated an option to
"show related videos in the other channel search"?

I would recommend using the HQ videos though for better audio (they do have
higher bitrate if I recall correctly). edit: You just did? Newly loaded videos
are HQ now, nice.

~~~
Zenbach
Thanks! I hope you or your friends find it useful one day. I like your
suggestion of recommended videos to load automatically on the opposite channel
search.. I am going to check how to do that with the YouTube API. Thx!

